# Gavage



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 9, 2015)

OK Let's try it again...


u-cba8b5ec743141bc35db1bc1f0aea21e83730acc/Downloads/Video%20(1).MOV


I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. My friend emailed it to me and it worked fine. Any ideas....?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't view it. sorry.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Doesn't work for my IPhone or laptop.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2015)

Usually the string of numbers and letters is preceded by something that looks like maybe - [ i m g ]

Can you email it to me? maybe I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2015)

Let's see if this works:

Well, I've got it saved in "My Pictures" and when I look for it there it shows up, however, when I "upload a file" the videos don't come up in "my pictures."

I'll see if I can figure out how to put it on you tube.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok...I think I've got it:






Now if @maggie3fan will come on and explain the equipment used etc.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 9, 2015)

First she uses a small flat piece of plastic to get her mouth open, Then she uses a stainless tube with a syringe on the end. It takes 5 seconds for the time she starts. I actually am feeding the tort cat food now, from a spoon. So she just might live after all. I have been working on her for over a month. Sub q fliuds and azith. She acts better but who knows. Anyway you can see that when Julianne gavages them there's no problem. No trama....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

Best of luck Maggie.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2015)

It is VERY helpful when one has an extra set of hands to help. I've found that the little plastic implements one buys to use to scrape your tongue works very well to open the tortoise's mouth. Wish I had the metal tube. I have to use the plastic tubes.

@maggie3fan : Did you really mean to say that you are feeding a RUSSIAN tortoise CAT FOOD?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd like to watch someone do that with my big Redfoot. She pulls her head in until it's just gone. And then the arms come in over the top as well.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 10, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It is VERY helpful when one has an extra set of hands to help. I've found that the little plastic implements one buys to use to scrape your tongue works very well to open the tortoise's mouth. Wish I had the metal tube. I have to use the plastic tubes.
> 
> @maggie3fan : Did you really mean to say that you are feeding a RUSSIAN tortoise CAT FOOD?


Yeah, so? She was comatose when I got her on May 2nd. I'm not aiming for good nutrition here, just trying to get any food in her. She can swallow cat food, but she either can't or won't eat any dandelions or any attractive weed. So I pry her mouth open, and fill it full of cat food with critical care mixed in. She'll take about 4 mouthfuls , then she's done and won't cooperate anymore. I watch her chew and swallow. So heck , if this keeps her alive until she can eat herself, I'll be happy. But I don't see her move her back legs, and there's no resistance when I push or pull.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh no! I meant baby food. Even tho the damn thing was dying I would NEVER feed a Russian tortoise cat food. Heaven forbid, I know better than that..........


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2015)

Whew!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

That stubborn determination is contagious.
Is you're torts initial issue is still undetermined?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 11, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That stubborn determination is contagious.
> Is you're torts initial issue is still undetermined?


Yes. Her back legs don't resist at all she stays in the same place all the time. I got some actual babyfood to feed her, I'll mix in some Critical Care and give her sub q fliuds, and her face is more alive her eyes are brighter. There's a difference, but I'm not sure if it's enough. Don't know what else to do. She's still on the azith also. But when I put her in for a soak, she tries to drink now, and she hasn't before. But she bites at it like food. She swallows some and those are the kind of signs that make me think she's gonna make it. I'll be so disappointed if she doesn't. I'm putting all my will into her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

Well good luck and keep posting


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2015)

She's eating out of a spoon this am. But she's so weak it's hard for her. But 3 times a day she's getting food. I so have hopes she will live.....(baby food) but she went for the other food more......


----------

